# Rezound battery issue.



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok I know this is weird and probably rare. If I put my Rezound battery in my bolt and turn it on all I get now is 1x. No 4g or 3g just 1x. Now if I put my bolt battery in 4g comes right on. Only diference is I am on the newest radios. Anyone else have this problem? I know before when I was in 4g area it worked fine with my Rezound battery. I figured I would ask first before flashing the .9 radios to see if this is the cause of my issues. 3g always worked good with the Rezound battery before.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds like an issue with the back cover. There are contacts on the back cover that are part of the antenna.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes that I know but it worked fine before this radio update. Might look for a replacement cover and flash the old radio just to test.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Yes that I know but it worked fine before this radio update. Might look for a replacement cover and flash the old radio just to test.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


It is not cover, but the battery. Check to see if rezound battery appears swollen. Or if it is not seating properly.
HTH.

DougB.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Battery seems ok. I left it on and it connected to 4G after while. I will watch the battery and make sure I don't have a melt down. I am suspecting the battery. But it seems fine and doesn't seem to be overheating.

Just thought it was weird that my stock battery 4G locks on almost instantly bit the rezound battery acts like an old person trying to get out of bed LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

